# My male dog's urination is weird?



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

So my 8 month old APBT urinates in an odd way. 

First he squats like a female. 

Secondly the urine pulsates as it comes out, it's not a steady stream. It's been like this since I got him at 3 months old. 

Are both of these normal (especially the second one) or should I be concerned? He has not yet been neutered, I'm planning to have that done end of this month.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Perfectly normal! I have a few males that pulse it is just the way they empty their blatter. The only time I would worry is if your dog was straining to pee and drops came out.
The squatting is normal too, I have intact males and neutered males that sometimes squat instead of lifting.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks! This is the first male dog I've owned, people find it strange that I'm so concerned that his "male parts" are working right.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

same thing here. Peanut does the same thing. Sometimes he will even lift his leg in the beginning and then towards the end start to squat. he almost always pulsates when he pees. 
like performanceknls said its normal


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Good to hear the pulsating is normal. Sasha does this but I never got around to ask.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I think it is good that you are checking into things and are not afraid to ask questions. That shows you are a caring owner looking out for the well being of the dog. Good for you.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

completely normal. lol
Nismo does the same thing.
Male dogs don't ever fully empty their bladder, and I think that has something to do with the pulsing.
But a lot of male dogs don't lift their leg.
all of my male dogs have peed like that and I've had three.


----------

